# Chipping practice



## bobmac (May 2, 2012)

Just got back from the range and have done a video for those having chipping problems.
Firstly, you need 2 baskets, a spare club and a head cover.
Position the baskets about 3-4 feet apart and place the spare club across.
Then place a ball about 3-4 feet back from the club.
Behind the ball about 12-14 inches place a headcover.
Thats your practice station.




Now, set up to the ball as follows

feet close together
ball back in the stance a touch
weight forward
hands forward
hands at the bottom of the grip




Now, try and hit the ball under the club shaft  without hitting the headcover.
If you get it right, the ball will lift over the club and roll out nicely, without, topping/thinning/duffing. 

Here's the view from down the line using 7,9 and SW

[video=youtube;84pM1EMya_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84pM1EMya_E&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]




And the same 3 clubs from face on

[video=youtube;NA8aMPqdmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA8aMPqdmbY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Once you get the feelling of hitting down on the shot you will see the ball lift and confidence will grow.
You'll soon wonder what all the fuss was about  
Hope this helps


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

Regarding this:




			Now, try and hit the ball *under the club shaft*  without hitting the headcover.
If you get it right, the ball will lift *over the club* and roll out nicely, without, topping/thinning/duffing.
		
Click to expand...

Is this to make you think you want to hit it UNDER to get the desired angle of attack but the actual result you want is to get it over the shaft and by getting the desired angle of attack will achieve this? Confused? I am  

Just wondered as the statements contradict themselves, but I think I know what you mean. 

*goes off for a lie down*


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Regarding this:



Is this to make you think you want to hit it UNDER to get the desired angle of attack but the actual result you want is to get it over the shaft and by getting the desired angle of attack will achieve this? Confused? I am  

Just wondered as the statements contradict themselves, but I think I know what you mean. 

*goes off for a lie down*
		
Click to expand...

that is what I assumed on reading it, every one says don't try and get the ball in the air let the club do the work. That is just a good way of visualising it.


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2012)

If you try and hit it under the shaft, it will go over the shaft.
Sorry if I confused you


----------



## Slicer30 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Bob - Can you explain why you need to hold the bottom of the Grip?

It something I have seen many do, but it feels like I am gonna hit an air shot or top the ball.


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2012)

Slicer30 said:



			Thanks Bob - Can you explain why you need to hold the bottom of the Grip?

It something I have seen many do, but it feels like I am gonna hit an air shot or top the ball.
		
Click to expand...


It gets your hands closer to the club head giving more control. It also shortens the club meaning you can be firmer with the shot and gets your eyes more over the ball


----------



## G1BB0 (May 2, 2012)

great tips as always. I nominate you for GM Pro of the year (as your the only one its a given) :thup:


----------



## Slicer30 (May 2, 2012)

Lovely - that makes sense. 

thanks


----------



## kid2 (May 2, 2012)

No need of a putter with that sand wedge Bob!:clap:

Lethal id say?


----------



## garyinderry (May 2, 2012)

must show this to my bro! gd tips as per bob!


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2012)

Great tips there *bobmac*, will try that out next time I'm at the practice range.
Thanks mate,

*Slime*.


----------



## One Planer (May 2, 2012)

Should you take a small divot with this drill bob, or just bruise the turf?


----------



## Val (May 3, 2012)

Great drill there Bob, im suffering a bit of chipping yips so i'll have to try this sometime.


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Should you take a small divot with this drill bob, or just bruise the turf?
		
Click to expand...

Depends.
With a little 7 iron probably just bruise the turf.
Longer shots with more loft then yes, a small divot


----------



## One Planer (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Depends.
With a little 7 iron probably just bruise the turf.
Longer shots with more loft then yes, a small divot
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bob :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2012)

Great little drill that is bob. It is something that I see so often from people that are poor with their chipping. They always seem to flick there wrists rather than letting the loft do the work. That drill, even though a very simple thing could help a lot of people out there.


----------



## Slicer30 (May 3, 2012)

Bob - thanks again for posting this.

went out to our par 3 course today to put it to the test.

First few attempts with the hands at the bottom of the grip resulted in thinned shots through the green.  I think this was more in my head, as said this is the fear I had with it.

Once I got it going I have to say its made a huge difference.  By the end I could really commit to the shot and was even threatening the hole with a few.

Best thing with this drill is I can use in the garden too.


----------



## Brookesy (May 3, 2012)

Ill try this tommorow if the weather improves! Thanks for the tip will make practising a little more intresting.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2012)

I tried this drill tonight and found it very good, ball striking became good when I kept a nice tempo.

Thanks Bob


----------



## sev112 (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It gets your hands closer to the club head giving more control. It also shortens the club meaning you can be firmer with the shot and gets your eyes more over the ball
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish - he's just trying to get you to use more of your grip so that it wears out in more than one place so you have to get it replaced by a pro  - he's heavily sponsored by GolfPride is Bob you know


----------



## AMcC (May 3, 2012)

Wish I had seen this early, just spent some time on the practice putting green chipping.  I seem to be making my swing too long, despite holding the club near the end of the grip.  This means i am often decelarating coming in to the ball or over hitting it.  Does anyone have a drill to try to limit the length of the back swing ?


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a drill to try to limit the length of the back swing ?
		
Click to expand...

If you have any young children, place one of them about 2 feet behind the ball.
That should help to shorten the swing.
Failing that, your golf bag


----------



## Sultana (May 3, 2012)

â€¢weight forward
 â€¢hands forward
 â€¢hands at the bottom of the grip
		
Click to expand...

Used the above around the greens today, but towards the front foot and saw improvement around the greens. Cheers Bob.


----------



## AMcC (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If you have any young children, place one of them about 2 feet behind the ball.
That should help to shorten the swing.
Failing that, your golf bag


Click to expand...

I used to have - teenager now -  do you mean the golf bag standing up straight on its base or lying flat out ?


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2012)

AMcC said:



			I used to have - teenager now -  do you mean the golf bag standing up straight on its base or lying flat out ?
		
Click to expand...

Either really. Whichever gets in the way of the swing. Probably the bag standing up


----------



## Bigfoot (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If you have any young children, place one of them about 2 feet behind the ball.
That should help to shorten the swing.
Failing that, your golf bag


Click to expand...

My friend wants to know if grandchildren will do, as his children keep moving?


----------



## AMcC (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Either really. Whichever gets in the way of the swing. Probably the bag standing up
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bob will give it a go.


----------



## Luulox (May 4, 2012)

thanks from me too Bob, tried it today at the range and saw a marked improvement in my chipping. Now just everything else to improve! 
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

Luulox said:



			thanks from me too Bob, tried it today at the range and saw a marked improvement in my chipping. Now just everything else to improve! 
Cheers
Pete
		
Click to expand...

Glad it helped and good luck with the rest of the rest of the game.

Now get your money out and buy a V-Easy ya tight git


----------



## Luulox (May 4, 2012)

Being yorkshire born and bred i watch my money carefully Bob, but i will give it careful consideration seeing as you asked so nice.


----------



## Luulox (May 4, 2012)

Bought one Bob, it looks very handy
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

Luulox said:



			Bought one Bob, it looks very handy
Cheers
Pete
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for buying one Pete, hope it helps.
Ebay I guess?


----------



## Luulox (May 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Thanks for buying one Pete, hope it helps.
Ebay I guess?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, from the place with the big picture of you using it. golfdiscountstore i think its called
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2012)

Bob,

Thanks for the vid. Was a good reminder for me of the way I chip best. Played after work yesterday and every chip was crisp, which hasn't happened for quite a while. :angry:

Surprised that it wasn't a V-Easy stretched across the baskets though,


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

Luulox said:



			Yes mate, from the place with the big picture of you using it. golfdiscountstore i think its called
Cheers
Pete
		
Click to expand...

Shame


----------



## Luulox (May 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Shame 

Click to expand...

Why? is it not yours?


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

Luulox said:



			Why? is it not yours?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's mine but they get the profit.


----------



## Luulox (May 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Yes it's mine but they get the profit.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry Bob didn't know that, i guess i should have asked first m8  Have they copied yours?


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

Never mind, you weren't to know. Hope it helps


----------



## Region3 (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if you are really better off selling them yourself Bob.

Thinking about it the other way, if other people are selling them at least they have to restock and makes the v-easy more popular to more people (shops).


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

What happens is YES Golf make them and sell them for me.
So the trade (including me) buy them from Yes and sell them in pro shops etc.
It just means whoever sells it gets the profit which is whatever they charge minus the cost.
The problem is what with Adams buying YES Golf and then being bought out themselves by TM, there is a lot on uncertainty about the YES products so they are restricted in how much they can spend on advertising.
Which is why lots of golfers have never heard of it.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2012)

Tried this at the range yesterday, thanks again to bob! Worked a treat, no thins! Thanks for sharing bob! What's next weeks topic?


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2012)

Rooter said:



			! What's next weeks topic?
		
Click to expand...

How to make a lovely lemon souffle

*




*


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			How to make a lovely lemon souffle

*




*

Click to expand...

Double baked? Or are you going for glory?


----------



## AMcC (May 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			How to make a lovely lemon souffle

*




*

Click to expand...

Is there no end to your talents Bob ?


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Is there no end to your talents Bob ?

Click to expand...

With age comes wisedom.....sometimes


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Which is why lots of golfers have never heard of it.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to get the word out at my local range! They do stock some YES products but not the V-Easy!

I have shown it to the assistant who likes it a lot but not to the head pro yet.


----------



## bigslice (May 5, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Double baked? Or are you going for glory?
		
Click to expand...

V- baked Easy alaska?


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I am trying to get the word out at my local range! They do stock some YES products but not the V-Easy!

I have shown it to the assistant who likes it a lot but not to the head pro yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.
As they say in a certain supermarket....Every little helps.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Thanks for that.
As they say in a certain supermarket....Every little helps.
		
Click to expand...

i need some business cards made up


----------



## sev112 (May 5, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			i need some business cards made up
		
Click to expand...

You need to spend more time on the phone to the missus rather than doing dodgy business deals with some bloke flogging plastic bondage gear sticks to golf pros


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			With age comes wisedom.....sometimes  

Click to expand...

I presume that wisedom is better than wisdom .


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2012)

Slime said:



			I presume that wisedom is better than wisdom .
		
Click to expand...

That's why I said sometimes.
Never mind


----------



## SocketRocket (May 6, 2012)

I like the idea of trying to hit under the object.  This is an image I use with all my clubs, it helps you to keep down and cover the ball, it also helps to stop wrist swatting.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 7, 2012)

Cna't wait to get out and try this tip. Thursday is the chipping lesson of my reverse order package.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just hunted out this thread after some disastrous chipping the last 2 days.

Thought it well worth a bump as it helped quite a few of us back in May.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 6, 2013)

been nailing this drill at home !!  i always made the simple chip more difficult by using too much loft.  the 7 iron chip is fast becoming the shot of choice when i am greenside.


----------



## adiemel (Jan 6, 2013)

Going to gove this a ago chipping one of my weak points


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only recently changed to using this method of chipping in an effort to get more consistency, once the confidence builds it's much more repeatable and accurate.


----------

